# 7D technical error - no video & half black stills



## numra (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm having a weird problem with my 7D - a technical error telling me to turn my camera on and off and to reinstall my battery is coming up. It isn't allowing me to shoot video. It is also only half 'exposing' my shots - that is, only half the image comes up - the other half of the shot is black. 
Does anyone know what this means? It happened all of a sudden when I wasn't having any problems prior - it is aproblem with the shutter?


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 19, 2013)

Your best option is to bring your camera to either CPS or your local camera service and get your camera repaired.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 20, 2013)

Points towards a problem with the shutter. A repair jobbie.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 1, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Points towards a problem with the shutter. A repair jobbie.



If the image were dark, I'd blame the shutter. If it is half black, my bet would be the mirror. Unless you're using a nonstandard lens on an adapter or something, yeah, it will almost certainly have to go to Canon for repairs.


----------

